# Disney tras el fracaso de "Lightyear": "Seguiremos promoviendo la cultura gay para salvar vidas"



## Mirigar (22 Jun 2022)

A finales de marzo, el anuncio de la directiva de Disney Karey Burke para promover las doctrinas LGBT en sus sedes y películas corrió como la pólvora. No fueron pocos los que trataron de mostrar que el anuncio correspondía a "fake news", pero los vídeos filtrados de directivos de la compañía confirmaron esta intención.

La noticia no tardó en hacerse realidad. El pasado 17 de junio tuvo lugar el estreno mundial de "Lightyear", una secuela sobre los orígenes de uno de los protagonistas de Toy Story. La película fue especialmente polémica por una escena lésbica, que tras haberse eliminado, la compañía decidió reintroducir por presiones LGBT. Catorce países prohibieron su emisión en cines. La recaudación de película ha sido una de las más bajas de la compañía.

“*Nos advirtieron de que podía suceder, pero no íbamos a cambiar la película que queríamos por tan solo un puñado de países con puntos de vista retrógrados*, por decirlo suavemente”, reconoció el productor de “Lightyear”. 

Pese al descalabro, la polémica y las pérdidas económicas generadas por la cinta, Disney continuará promoviendo, como aseguraron sus directivos, los contenidos LGBT: el próximo mes noviembre, la compañía estrenará Strange World, que según avanzó oficialmente su diseñador Matthieu Saghezchi, será la primera película de Disney con una relación abiertamente homosexual.

“La escena describe al hijo siendo muy tímido frente al chico que le gusta, y su padre entra y dice ‘¡encantado de conocerte! mi hijo habla de ti todo el tiempo’ y avergüenza aún más a su hijo. Muy lindo”.

El mismo Saghezchi es consciente de que el descalabro puede volver a llamar a la puerta de Disney, pero promover la cultura gay para "salvar vidas", dice, es más importante:

*“Es muy probable que se prohíba en muchos países, pero todavía lo siguen adelante. ¡El nombre más importante del entretenimiento tiene la responsabilidad de ayudar a salvar vidas!”*, señaló en Twitter.

En conversación con Aciprensa, Pilar Escobar Varela -madre de familia católica y Master en Ciencias de la Familia de la Universidad de Málaga (España)-, advirtió en relación a estas películas de que “familiarizar y normalizar a los niños a una edad tan temprana con relaciones homosexuales pone en altísimo riesgo el desarrollo sano, tranquilo y normal de su propia sexualidad”.

“Como madre y experta en temas de familia considero que la sociedad incluyendo padres, educadores, legisladores y también la industria del entretenimiento, están llamados a darle lo mejor a los niños, y eso incluye ideales altos que los motiven e inspiren a desarrollarse plena y sanamente. El lugar por excelencia donde el ser humano se desarrolla plenamente y aprende a amar es un hogar conformado por un hombre y una mujer donde los hijos se enriquecen de la complementariedad de los padres y refuerzan su identidad sexual”, añadió. 









Tras el fracaso de «Lightyear» en cine, Disney anuncia su primera película «abiertamente homosexual»


Así será la primera película de Disney con una relación homosexual entre protagonistas.




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (22 Jun 2022)

Salvar vidas????


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (22 Jun 2022)

Si todos fuéramos maricas o bolleras nos extinguiriamos en 1 generación 

Podrían hacer una peli de eso


----------



## FatalFary (22 Jun 2022)

Es realmente lamentable ver compañías de todo pelaje ponerse banderitas y hacer activismo barato cuando lo que tienen que hacer es vender su puto producto. Y sabes que es activismo de mierda cuando lo que hace es claramente restar ventas en lugar de sumarlas, y lo saben.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Jun 2022)

No tengo ya tan claro si lo que buscan es promover su idelogia de género, o mas bien están buscando terminar con el cine, que nadie se interese por el séptimo arte.


----------



## Trejo (22 Jun 2022)

Igual que el resto de mierda cinematográfica progre que se lleva haciendo los últimos 20 años. Aunque no hagan una mierda de taquilla, ya habrá algún filantropo narigudo que cubra las pérdidas.


----------



## frenlib (22 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Es un subnormal que cree que los gays en occidente la pasan como en Iraq.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Si no me equivoco costó 200 millones. Recaudar 50 no cubre ni la campaña de márketing.
Una película de Disney hace 20 años tenía colas para entrar al cine. Ahora, recaudan una cuarta parte en 3 días, vetada en 14 países, mal vista en bastantes más... Sí, es un descalabro, y de los gordos.

Menos mal que todo se va a ir a tomar por saco en breves y estas idioteces importarán poco.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Eso ya no te lo se decir. Pero si los padres no llevan a los críos a verla, los muñequitos no se venden.
Frozen, al menos la 1, y quitando Anna y Olaf, y eliminando todo menos a Elsa, es una gran película.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (22 Jun 2022)

Satanistas sataneando y hablando sataneces.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Me sigo quedando con el disney clásico, la verdad. Cuando eran cuentos infantiles endulzados de princesitas, amores eternos, perros, gatos swing, y tal.

Que sí, pero Toy Story se vende a dos tipos de compradores: Padres y coleccionistas. 
Si los padres no llevan a los críos a ver LGTB (Bien por ellos) y los coleccionistas pasan de lo inclusivo, los muñequitos pueden enterrarlos junto a las copias del videojuego de ET. 
Que se venderá algo, sin duda. Que es un descalabro, joder, eso no hay por donde cogerlo. En sus buenos tiempos recaudaban lo invertido en horas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> No tengo ya tan claro si lo que buscan es promover su idelogia de género, o mas bien están buscando terminar con el cine, que nadie se interese por el séptimo arte.



Conmigo ya lo consiguieron hace tiempo.


----------



## Sardónica (22 Jun 2022)

Quieren evitar que nazcan niños para no tener que asesinarlos luego con las vacuñas.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Por eso digo lo de "endulzado". Si no recuerdo mal, a las hermanastras de la Cenicienta les ponían zapatos de hierro al rojo vivo y las obligaban a bailar hasta morir, después de que ellas se cortaran dedos para que les entrara el zapatito de cristal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Me sigo quedando con el disney clásico, la verdad. Cuando eran cuentos infantiles endulzados de princesitas, amores eternos, perros, gatos swing, y tal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca he podido con el Disney clásico, ni de niño. Algo en mi cabeza no podía con eso.

Pero sí me gustaba Pixar.

Pero todo el cine y toda la cultura ha optado por venderse a la propaganda, aunque pierdan pasta, da igual, la consiguen por otro lado, pero te venden su mierda.


----------



## Killuminatis (22 Jun 2022)

¿y de donde sale el dinero para pagar producciones ruinosas?
A ver si tengo que ir a pedir un crédito de 1 millón de euros usando de aval la perspectiva de género y la inclusión LGTBI.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Quieren evitar que nazcan niños para no tener que asesinarlos luego con las vacuñas.



O abortarlos.


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Jun 2022)

Si quieren salvar vidas,que se vallan a el Salvador
La gente del colectivo abecedaRio no se da cuenta del asco que se esta generando estas mierdas en los demás con esta sobrerepresentacion e imposición, 
buscan el efecto contrario,los derechos y la aceptación son una realidad al menos en occidente, 
y os los van a arrebatar, y ya lo están haciendo mientras les aplaudís a las ocho y abrazais a el que os quiere degollar como a corderos. 
Los estan utilizando y seran descartados los primeros,
en detrimento de otras neoaristocracias de banana y etnias de postín.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

"¿Mulata pelopolla con cara de oler mierda?"


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca he podido con el Disney clásico, ni de niño. Algo en mi cabeza no podía con eso.
> 
> Pero sí me gustaba Pixar.
> 
> Pero todo el cine y toda la cultura ha optado por venderse a la propaganda, aunque pierdan pasta, da igual, la consiguen por otro lado, pero te venden su mierda.



Yo con Bambi o Pinocho, pues como que no puedo demasiado. Pero la Bella Durmiente la he vuelto a ver hace poco (Esas cosas que tienen lo de tener niños) y me ha sorprendido gratamente, casi ni me acordaba ya. Coño, tiene hasta épica caballeresca, con el príncipe dándole para el pelo a un dragón por la mujer que ama después de cantar con ella una canción (Ya se sabe que es sinónimo de amor eterno instantáneo).

Igualito que lo de ahora.

Sí, es Disney, pero nos entendemos cuando decimos "Disney". Marvel de por si es - era en los cómics - una máquina de hacer dinero. Aunque tiene mérito hacer dinero con Dr. Strange, en los cómics me parecía un coñazo.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca he podido con el Disney clásico, ni de niño. Algo en mi cabeza no podía con eso.
> 
> Pero sí me gustaba Pixar.
> 
> Pero todo el cine y toda la cultura ha optado por venderse a la propaganda, aunque pierdan pasta, da igual, la consiguen por otro lado, pero te venden su mierda.



La primera etapa de Pixar es una maravilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Eso ya no te lo se decir. Pero si los padres no llevan a los críos a verla, los muñequitos no se venden.
> Frozen, al menos la 1, y quitando Anna y Olaf, y eliminando todo menos a Elsa, es una gran película.



Ah, ¿que la has visto?


----------



## sebososabroso (22 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Que se dediquen a salvar ojetes, que a todo el mundo les mola los gays, los negros y toda esa zarandaja hasta que entra en tu familia y es cuando pones cara de hijo de puta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

Según la wiki va por 90, pero necesita 400 para salvar la cara.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah, ¿que la has visto?



¿La 1? Sí, claro. Para poder criticarla antes he de verla, y como película es floja de cojones, pero aún es pasable (Por Elsa).


----------



## Abrojo (22 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



En Irán sobre todo


----------



## LuisZarzal (22 Jun 2022)

Se han gastado 500 millones haciendo la película. Si ganan menos de 700 lo consideran un fracaso. La primera semana la película suele ganar el 40% de los beneficios totales

Es un desastre absoluto


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Pues no lo se de cuando era el doblaje, la verdad. Imagino que sería el de los 90, algunas voces me sonaban de otras películas.


----------



## asdadalex25 (22 Jun 2022)

solo les interesa adoctrinar lo del dinero estan siendo financiado por personas sin rostros tras la sombras


----------



## Saco de papas (22 Jun 2022)

Con la recaudación saben perfectamente de que pie cojea el borrego y cuantos están de su parte.

Nunca olvidéis que estás cosas se hacen por ingeneria social, la película es lo de menos.


----------



## greg_house (22 Jun 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Es realmente lamentable ver compañías de todo pelaje ponerse banderitas y hacer activismo barato cuando lo que tienen que hacer es vender su puto producto. Y sabes que es activismo de mierda cuando lo que hace es claramente restar ventas en lugar de sumarlas, y lo saben.



El problema no es ese.

Ahora la moda de ir de tolerantes y socialmente responsables es el tema Gay.

Ok, pero si despues son unos hipocritas:
-No contratan a menores de 30 por poca experiencia
-Tampoco contratan mayores de 50 por ser demasiado seniors (que no se dejan putear, basicamente).
-Los lisiados, depende como, solo para cumplir cuotas y mierdas, tratando a estas personas como subhumanos.
-Tambien, puteamos a la mujer (de verdad).
-Puteamos a quien no encaja en la red de lameculos
-Puteamos a los "frikis" tecnicos.
-Largamos a gente que lleva toda la puta vida en la empresa y se ha dejado la piel a 2-3 de la jubilacion con lo que eso comporta para la misma.

¿Sigo con el tema de porque me parece todo esto un rollo hipocrita?

Los gays estrinonicos tal y como nos imaginamos (los reivindicativos de la bandera escandalosos), son un mas que previsible "juguete" roto para el sistema. Pero ahora, son la mascota a usar.

La gente gay responsable y que hace su vida normalmente no necesita de tanta chorrada y tanto circo. Tienen sus parejas, su vida y punto.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Jun 2022)

Hay una peli quizás no muy conocida de 2015: El cuento de cuentos (Tale of Tales) 2015, basada en el Pentamerone de Giambattista Basile. Son tres historias sin conexión

El cuento de los cuentos (2015) - IMDb


----------



## Demi Grante (22 Jun 2022)

Este es imbécil. A ver qué vidas va a salvar una película gay, al igual que una de monjas o la de Terminator. Las películas son películas, y si meten propaganda es basura.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Acabo de escucharlo, sí. Lo que tenía, la verdad. 
La sirenita si no es en el doblaje latino original pierde muchísimo. Y la dama y el vagabundo, sobre todo por las ocas.

Algunas las tengo con doblaje actual, otras no... Ya se sabe como va esto de hacer "copias de seguridad de servidores de internet" xD.


----------



## urbi et orbi (22 Jun 2022)

cuando va a salir la nueva película de Peter Pan maricon?


----------



## Apolodoro (22 Jun 2022)

Ojalá se hunda esa mierda propagandística.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Como mala, no la recordaba tan buena. Cuando la ví de nuevo lo flipé. Quién ha visto a Disney, y quién lo ve ahora...


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Jun 2022)

Disney se va a la puta mierda


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> solo les interesa adoctrinar lo del dinero estan siendo financiado por personas sin rostros tras la sombras



Ingenieria social en forma de doctrina para formar estructuras sociales fuera de toda naturaleza humana. 
Aunque si la doctrina viene defectuosa o no es correctamente propagada como creo que viene siendo el caso, la estructura caerá como un castillo de naipes,
lo que me lleva de vuelta a mi mensaje anterior, que es una doctrina malintencionada, y financiada por personas sin rostro tras bambalinas, como bien apuntabas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca he podido con el Disney clásico, ni de niño. Algo en mi cabeza no podía con eso.
> 
> Pero sí me gustaba Pixar.
> 
> Pero todo el cine y toda la cultura ha optado por venderse a la propaganda, aunque pierdan pasta, da igual, la consiguen por otro lado, pero te venden su mierda.



hanah barbera o como se escriba hacia cosas mejores
joder hasta en cartoon network hacian cosas mil veces mejores que disney
y ya ni siquiera mencionar a japon

disney siempre ha sido un mojon, no es de ahora, es de siempre
a mi de crio tampoco me gustaba


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (22 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> A finales de marzo, el anuncio de la directiva de Disney Karey Burke para promover las doctrinas LGBT en sus sedes y películas corrió como la pólvora. No fueron pocos los que trataron de mostrar que el anuncio correspondía a "fake news", pero los vídeos filtrados de directivos de la compañía confirmaron esta intención.
> 
> La noticia no tardó en hacerse realidad. El pasado 17 de junio tuvo lugar el estreno mundial de "Lightyear", una secuela sobre los orígenes de uno de los protagonistas de Toy Story. La película fue especialmente polémica por una escena lésbica, que tras haberse eliminado, la compañía decidió reintroducir por presiones LGBT. Catorce países prohibieron su emisión en cines. La recaudación de película ha sido una de las más bajas de la compañía.
> 
> ...



un mojon se coman, las mejores pelis para los chavales ya las hicieron en los 80s y 90s


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

Me sigo quedando con Úrsula. Y más, sabiendo en quien se inspiraron. Ya es mala baba.


----------



## Turbocalbo (22 Jun 2022)

Joder cafrestan, no deberias acercarte a menos de 50 m de un proyector de cine, les pones una pelicula a los crios y mañana los tienes en proyecto onvre


----------



## Desencantado (22 Jun 2022)

Tambien son ganas de dar por el culo.


----------



## Turbocata (22 Jun 2022)

Seguiremos sin ver vuestras mierdas satánicas, no problemo.


----------



## siroco (22 Jun 2022)

si el objetivo era que se les odie lo han conseguido. Tienen a más de medio público odiando esa mierda de adoctrinar a los niños.

Pero si esto les hace felices a los de los colectivos, pues dejalos que camelen, si ellos camelan que se les odie y den asco, pues dejalos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hanah barbera o como se escriba hacia cosas mejores
> joder hasta en cartoon network hacian cosas mil veces mejores que disney
> y ya ni siquiera mencionar a japon
> 
> ...



Pero hablamos de cosas distintas. Hannah Barberah era otro estilo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jun 2022)

siroco dijo:


> si el objetivo era que se les odie lo han conseguido. Tienen a más de medio público odiando esa mierda de adoctrinar a los niños.
> 
> Pero si esto les hace felices a los de los colectivos, pues dejalos que camelen, si ellos camelan que se les odie y den asco, pues dejalos.



Y cada vez más gente cansada de propaganda.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (22 Jun 2022)

Tienes razón, ahora el español me suena raro:


----------



## César92 (22 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si todos fuéramos maricas o bolleras nos extinguiriamos en 1 generación
> 
> Podrían hacer una peli de eso



Ese es el objetivo de la camarilla internacional.


----------



## Can Pistraus (22 Jun 2022)

Son globos sondas sanos.
Si realmente son mariconazos y pro-negroides, sin importarles los medios ni el dinero para conseguir sus fines, en el pecado llevan la penitencia.


----------



## deckard009 (22 Jun 2022)

Pues hasta eso hacen mal, porque si cada vez tus peliculas gustan menos, va menos publico a verlas, tu mensaje llega a menos personas, por lo que salvas menos vidas.

Si en lugar de empapuzar de wokismo restregandonoslo por la cara lo hicierais con estilo y clase, para que no nos demos cuenta, tedría un pase. Pero con esa supuesta superioridad moral autoimpuesta, con la que os creeis con el poder absoluto para dar moralina en tubo, mal vamos


----------



## kusanagi (22 Jun 2022)

Ellos seguirán erre que erre

Yo también: OS VAIS A TOMAR POR CULO DISNEY. 
VA A VER LA PUTA BASURA DE PELÍCULAS LA PUTA MADRE QUE LOS PARIÓ A TODOS LOS DE DISNEY

Sin acritud


----------



## Felson (22 Jun 2022)

De momento, más que salvar vidas están salvando viudas, que ni eso, porque por mucho que maten maridos, al final, siguen sin tener los emolumentos que esperaban. Si Walt levantara la cabeza, se la cortaban... los de Disney.


----------



## pandaGTI (22 Jun 2022)

Parecen gilipollas pero son mucho peor, son el mal!


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

Qué hijos de puta...se nota que la agenda 2030 empieza a apretar y tienen que meterse prisa en aplicarla. Porque no es ni medianamente normal lo que están haciendo, menos aún que lo hayan dicho abiertamente. Saben que hay un rechazo muy fuerte y generalizado y siguen como si les fuera la vida en ello.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (22 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan los progres de mierda de Disney


----------



## randomizer (22 Jun 2022)

Una película "blockbuster" como esta se espera que recaude el 100% de su presupuesto en el primer fin de semana de estreno para estar en camino de ser un éxito financiero. 

El presupuesto de _Lightyear_ (sin contar marketing) es de 200 millones de USD, así que para los (avariciosos) estándares de Hollywood y el retorno esperado de la inversión, recaudar solo 50 M USD se puede considerar un importante fracaso comercial.









What is considered a good, great, weak, bad, etc., opening weekend at the box office for a film?


Answer (1 of 7): It really depends on a number of factors, though the biggest is the film’s budget. For a low-budget horror movie that cost $10 million to make and another $5–10 million to market, at $25 million opening weekend would be terrific. For a superhero movie that cost $200 million to ma...




www.quora.com


----------



## SoloLeo (22 Jun 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Pues hasta eso hacen mal, porque si cada vez tus peliculas gustan menos, va menos publico a verlas, tu mensaje llega a menos personas, por lo que salvas menos vidas.
> 
> Si en lugar de empapuzar de wokismo restregandonoslo por la cara lo hicierais con estilo y clase, para que no nos demos cuenta, tedría un pase. Pero con esa supuesta superioridad moral autoimpuesta, con la que os creeis con el poder absoluto para dar moralina en tubo, mal vamos



El din del hilo, para mi.
Puedes hacer películas familiares donde un personaje *secundario* sea LGTB o minoría. Y si lo haces bien, llamará más la atención que el protagonista. Algo que por cierto pasa en muchas películas. Me viene a la mente Atlantis, donde todos los secundarios molan más que el protagonista. Sobre todo la charo teleoperadora. Puto Josh Whedon, que grande es.

En el momento en que dices "Pues esto es lo que vamos a hacer" lo que consigues es que mucha gente diga directamente "pues va a verla quien yo te diga", ya sea una película entretenida o no.

Con el anime y manga comiendo terreno, como para jugar con esas tontadas están. Hay opciones para ver que no son las occidentales, y el costalazo puede ser fuerte, pague quien pague los platos rotos de cada vez.


----------



## Larsil (22 Jun 2022)

Un coño al año no hace daño. Lolololololol'stiavr.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Jun 2022)

y en realidad no es que a mucha gente le importe tanto el hecho de que haya una pareja de lesbianas, es que ya están hasta los cojones de que nos lo metan por los ojos todo el día, ya se nota que no es igualdad, es privilegio, a quién cojones le importa a estas alturas con quién te frotes el chocho o donde metas la polla.

Y además nunca será normal una familia donde no hay un padre y una madre, cojones.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

El anime se los está follando vivos, por eso el NWO intenta ahora atacarles con todo.


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si todos fuéramos maricas o bolleras nos extinguiriamos en 1 generación
> 
> Podrían hacer una peli de eso



Joder es su plan jaja

No pueden ponerlo tan a la vista. Hasta el populacho subnormal se daria cuenta


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

Lo ponen menos en los paises arabes, China...
Jijijijiji

Ahi no salvan vidas


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> y en realidad no es que a mucha gente le importe tanto el hecho de que haya una pareja de lesbianas, es que ya están hasta los cojones de que nos lo metan por los ojos todo el día, ya se nota que no es igualdad, es privilegio, a quién cojones le importa a estas alturas con quién te frotes el chocho o donde metas la polla.
> 
> Y además nunca será normal una familia donde no hay un padre y una madre, cojones.



Es que antes era algo anecdótico. Veías a un gay en una peli y hasta te hacía gracia el personaje. No ibas con las defensas cargadas porque sabías que no te iban a meter un panfletazo. Joder, hasta películas como la jaula de las locas eran divertidas y no te puteaban con esto.


----------



## Morgan el gato (22 Jun 2022)

Salvar vidas esta de moda, ya nadie se acuerda de las pobres ballenas o del oso guanoso del kurdistán?


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo ponen menos en los paises arabes, China...
> Jijijijiji
> 
> Ahi no salvan vidas



Y bien que hacen en esos países. Allí hay cojones y dicen NO. Si no fuera porque aún queda ese núcleo de resistencia, ya nos habrían metido el triple de mierda en cine y tv.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Master en Ciencias de la Familia de la Universidad de Málaga



Suena a chiringuito que no veas.


----------



## pepetemete (22 Jun 2022)

Despistados que no saben que es una mierda del NWO, y llevan a los niños, esa es la explicación


----------



## Vana Kala (22 Jun 2022)

Eso de decir que un país tiene un punto de vista suena poco inclusivo. Qué decepción.


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y bien que hacen en esos países. Allí hay cojones y dicen NO. Si no fuera porque aún queda ese núcleo de resistencia, ya nos habrían metido el triple de mierda en cine y tv.



Es mas perverso.
Alli se la suda a Disney. No quereis pues no pasa nada jiji alli realmente matáis a los gays pero bueno jiji

Ahora imagina que España se niega. Nos montan hasta una guerra. La Agenda va solo a eliminar una raza.

Es como todas las empresas este mes en sus redes con arcoiris MENOS en todas sus redes en paisrs arabes china...

Entonces? Que mierda buscan realmente? No querían "salvar gays"? Y en los paises do de realmente los matan se callan?
Pues lo que he dicho, el plan es claro. Agebda solo en Occidente


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Despistados que no saben que es una mierda del NWO, y llevan a los niños, esa es la explicación



Mucha gente sigue llevando a los críos, pensando que Disney es lo mismo que era en los 90.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Es mas perverso.
> Alli se la suda a Disney. No quereis pues no pasa nada jiji alli realmente matáis a los gays pero bueno jiji
> 
> Ahora imagina que España se niega. Nos montan hasta una guerra. La Agenda va solo a eliminar una raza.
> ...



Y encima nos gobiernan los mismos mierdas que promueven esto, por lo que la disidencia es muy jodida. 

Espero que la gente vaya despertando y se nieguen en masa a ver estas mierdas. Solo así captarán el mensaje.


----------



## Pabloom (22 Jun 2022)

Conseguidla en internet, no pagues por ver mierda.


Además, si la descargáis seguramente la podréis editar para eliminar la puta escenita de las bolleras y luego, limpia de podredumbre, se la ponéis a vuestros sobrinos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Jun 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Conseguidla en internet, no pagues por ver mierda.
> 
> 
> Además, si la descargáis seguramente la podréis editar para eliminar la puta escenita de las bolleras y luego, limpia de podredumbre, se la ponéis a vuestros sobrinos.



Cuevana tiene una edición sin la escenita.


----------



## Can Pistraus (22 Jun 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Conseguidla en internet, no pagues por ver mierda.
> 
> 
> Además, si la descargáis seguramente la podréis editar para eliminar la puta escenita de las bolleras y luego, limpia de podredumbre, se la ponéis a vuestros sobrinos.



Los flanders que siguen a Disney, Netflix o HBO no contemplan piratear contenido. es sacrilegio para ellos. Eso solo lo hace la chusma. Hay que guardar las apariencias, ya tú sabes.


----------



## gromenauer (22 Jun 2022)

Se nota que los de Disney hilan fino en el tipo de audencia de sus productos:

El Lightgear gayer para niños, ya adoctrinaos por la cultura LGTB en medios y escuelas.

Luego para adultos pues ves la serie Obi-Wan, mas para publico adulto treintañero mangina y para arriba. Empoderacion fémina a tutipleni y algo de representación racial negruna, aunque por suerte no lo llenan de negrocs. En este caso podrian arriesgarse poner algun gayer, e incluso trans, pero seria un detalle secundario y de pasada, porque si no, los posibles espectadores ni la verán.


----------



## DOM + (22 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y encima nos gobiernan los mismos mierdas que promueven esto, por lo que la disidencia es muy jodida.
> 
> Espero que la gente vaya despertando y se nieguen en masa a ver estas mierdas. Solo así captarán el mensaje.



Respecto a disidencia estaba viendo ahora a Terra Ignota y tienen razon. Todo comenzó con Zapatero y los medios eran al final todos agenda. No podias ir a buscar otra versión del 11M porque lo que te contaban estaba plagado de errores. No habia otra versión.

Ahora almenos ya nadie con 2 dedos de frente se informa en los medios.

Estamos peor, pero a su vez mejor. De momento y hasta que empiecen a censurar aún más

Ponian ejemplo de oos comentarios en los trailers de los documentsles del 11M de Amazon y netflix.
O recuerdo los comentarios en los anuncios de gillete o la serie del señor de los anillos.

Cada vez menos tragan su agenda.

Lo que pasa es que hablamos de los amos del mundo frente a populacho. Que además tiene que usar sus medios...


----------



## Shingen (22 Jun 2022)

Maricones salvando vidas, lo último...


----------



## silent lurker (22 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Pronto un remake: "Salvar al gayolo Ryan.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Jun 2022)

Una pregunta para los más eruditos o aquellos expertos en las escrituras.

*Mateo 18:6*

_"Pero al que escandalice a uno de estos pequeños que creen en mí, más le vale que le cuelguen al cuello una de esas piedras de molino que mueven los asnos, y le hundan en lo profundo del mar"_

La verdad pocas veces recuerdo que Jesús hablase de forma tan contundente. De hecho incluso insinúa la pena de muerte. Nada menos que Jesucristo.

Con esto lo que quiero decir es que si existe algún crimen aborrecible es la corrupción de menores y que todo lo que se haga contra esta gente debería ser perdonado.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (22 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si todos fuéramos maricas o bolleras nos extinguiriamos en 1 generación
> 
> Podrían hacer una peli de eso



La soltería y los matrimonios que no tienen hijos deben ser lo más antinatural que existe entonces


----------



## bice (22 Jun 2022)

Lo más indignante es ver a homosexuales alegrarse de que la película enseñe “diversidad” a los hijos de otros; ¿con qué derecho se creen de decidir qué pueden ver mis hijos? O que “realidades” deben aprender? Hay que proteger a los niños a toda costa; porque esta gente va a por ellos a calzón quitado.


----------



## trukutruku (22 Jun 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Es realmente lamentable ver compañías de todo pelaje ponerse banderitas y hacer activismo barato cuando lo que tienen que hacer es vender su puto producto. Y sabes que es activismo de mierda cuando lo que hace es claramente restar ventas en lugar de sumarlas, y lo saben.



Pero eso pasa porque tienen a la impresora detras.

Cuabdo entiendes que es simplemente una máquina de propaganda todo cobra mas sentido.


----------



## socrates99 (23 Jun 2022)

Los mismos que llevan 90 años ocultando en sus trabajos la obviedad de la vida ahora se nos ponen progres?¿?¿
Señores,que han tenido tiempo de sobras.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Salvar vidas impidiendo nacimientos mediante homosexualizacion para que no les pille el colapso civilizacional derivado de la escasez energética

Así se entiende


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

Lightyear (2022) - IMDb


Lightyear (2022) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




www.imdb.com





Las reseñas de los usuarios. Unas notas bajas de cojones. No es solo por el beso lésbico. Uno que dice que su hijo se durmió



> I saw this in the theater with my 6 year old. She fell asleep and I almost did too...boring, nonsensical, inconsistent, and worst of all, not funny. What was the point?
> 
> Should have been free to watch on Disney plus.



Otro que el suyo quería irse del cine



> I enjoyed the first thirty minutes or so of Lightyear. The pacing was decent and the humor/heart was in the right place. Once the twist in the trailer happens the story becomes a beautifully predictable entry for Pixar, and my five year old became incredibly antsy to leave the theater. Socks steals the show but that isn't enough to enliven a boring plot. Wait for Lightyear to stream on Disney+.



Otro diciendo que esta no podía ser la película favorita del Andy de Toy Story 1, que sus hijos de siete y ocho años casi se duermen



> My 7 and 8 year old were bored so much they almost fell asleep. I didn't notice if they actually did, because I did.
> 
> The robot cat scenes were the best parts by far. Which is a huge problem.
> 
> THIS was Andy's favorite movie? That had to be a lie.



Y no pongo más para no cebarme y porque me voy a dormir.

Es decir, que no solo es NWO, es que es aburrida de cojones y mala para mucha gente que la ha visto. No pienso verla pagando, está claro.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (23 Jun 2022)

antes las lesbianas salían en pelis porno, ahora en películas para niños


----------



## Camarlengolazo (23 Jun 2022)

Joder yo de esto ya ni me entero.
Desde antes de la pandemia no entro a una sala de cine.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Joder yo de esto ya ni me entero.
> Desde antes de la pandemia no entro a una sala de cine.



Yo dejé de ir justo antes de que empezase la plandemia. Debo llevar tranquilamente cuatro años sin dejarme caer por una sala.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

Todavia habrá algún tonto que diga que lo hacen por dinero. Supongo que la nueva tonteria será decir que es una conspiración.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Todavia habrá algún tonto que diga que lo hacen por dinero. Supongo que la nueva tonteria será decir que es una conspiración.



Bueno, prueba a decir eso en redes sociales y en cero coma vendrán hordas de aliades a insultarte. Porque es que son tan rematadamente imbéciles que solo saben insultar.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Si todos fuéramos maricas o bolleras nos extinguiriamos en 1 generación
> 
> Podrían hacer una peli de eso



Por eso la homosexualidad es una patologia.

No es una opción de vida.
No es parte de la diversidad sexual y afectiva humana

Es una patologia. No pasa nada, es una de tantas, no hay que quemar a los gays en la plaza ni colgarlos de gruas, pero no hay que promover patologias como si fuesen algo equiparable a la sexualidad normal.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Bueno, prueba a decir eso en redes sociales y en cero coma vendrán hordas de aliades a insultarte. Porque es que son tan rematadamente imbéciles que solo saben insultar.



Los aliades saben bien de que va esto, por eso siempre han mentido y han dicho que era por dinero.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Los aliades saben bien de que va esto, por eso siempre han mentido y han dicho que era por dinero.



Sí, argumentan que esto se hace por dinero. Nunca admiten que sea ingeniería social. Cómo iba serlo si todo va de “tolerancia “ y tal?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (23 Jun 2022)

Promover el contagio del VIH y la viruela del macaco es salvar vidas?


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Jun 2022)

*SÓLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR !*


TODO LO DEMÁS SON PARAFILIAS cuya única finalidad y nexo común es la esterilidad. 

Lo mismo es restregarse contra una vagina estéril que contra el ano de un señor una muñeca hinchable o una cabra . Son agujeros que alguna gente usa para drogarse según se haya acostumbrado. 
no son identidades . Existen los fumadores porque Colón trajo el tabaco de América. 
Existen los cocainómanos porque consiguieron sintetizar la cocaína de la hoja de coca 
existen los heroinómanos porque alguien inventó la jeringa. 


Lo que pretenden es CONCEPTUAR LA PAREJA como una asociación temporal de un yonki y su camello . Descartando que una relación tenga como objetivo crear una familia numerosa ( que por eso existimos )

Es un ataque de ingeniería social . Una forma de castrar a la población .


----------



## Hipérbole (23 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> “Como madre y experta en temas de familia considero que la sociedad incluyendo padres, educadores, legisladores y también la industria del entretenimiento, están llamados a darle lo mejor a los niños, y eso incluye ideales altos que los motiven e inspiren a desarrollarse plena y sanamente. El lugar por excelencia donde el ser humano se desarrolla plenamente y aprende a amar es un hogar conformado por un hombre y una mujer donde los hijos se enriquecen de la complementariedad de los padres y refuerzan su identidad sexual”, añadió.



Buena madre y buena mujer, la que explica esto. A pesar de que este mundo retorcido la considere, como poco, retrógrada y la hagan pasar como 'loca'. Simplemente, lo que dice es lo más lógico y natural, y la identidad sexual dónde más hay que reforzarla precisamente es en la tierna infancia, pues ahí la mente de los niños es mucho más vulnerable y sensible a los cambios o a situaciones anómalas que los pudieran traumatizar.

Por ejemplo, cuando pongo el ejemplo del "buen padre" con respecto al varón me estoy refiriendo a lo que resumidamente explica esta mujer. Ponerle buen referente, pero entendido de forma autoritativa, no autoritaria y castigadora. Digamos que el padre debe ayudar a su hijo a que este interiorice su propia masculinidad, a que no la tema y saber apreciar la diferencias que tenemos con respecto a las mujeres. También a tener un punto de vista equilibrado y razonable. Parece muy idealista, pero en el fondo es como nos gustaría y debería ser en todos los casos.


----------



## djvan (23 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> A finales de marzo, el anuncio de la directiva de Disney Karey Burke para promover las doctrinas LGBT en sus sedes y películas corrió como la pólvora. No fueron pocos los que trataron de mostrar que el anuncio correspondía a "fake news", pero los vídeos filtrados de directivos de la compañía confirmaron esta intención.
> 
> La noticia no tardó en hacerse realidad. El pasado 17 de junio tuvo lugar el estreno mundial de "Lightyear", una secuela sobre los orígenes de uno de los protagonistas de Toy Story. La película fue especialmente polémica por una escena lésbica, que tras haberse eliminado, la compañía decidió reintroducir por presiones LGBT. Catorce países prohibieron su emisión en cines. La recaudación de película ha sido una de las más bajas de la compañía.
> 
> ...



Por añadir información de lo que está haciendo disney. respecto a sus parques. Han eliminado todas las ofertas o descuentos para familias y niños pero se pasan el año organizando eventos LGTBI incluso privados.

No quieren familias , quieren gays pero yo creo que les dan igual, es tema pasta, antes para que una familia pudiera, ir hacían descuentos de un 25% niños gratis, comida gratis, noches adicionales gratis, etc.. incluso había un sistema de faspast con lo que por horas podías organizarte para entrar sin esperas a atracciones (esto para una familia con niños pequeños era genial porque evitabas tener a crios 1 hora en colas)

Ahora han quitado todos los descuentos - familias y niños e incluso también los faspast, (si quieres entrar rápido a un atracción ahora te piden 15 euros).

Han llegado hasta el punto de que en algunos hoteles había mostradores en recepción bajos para poder atender a los niños, porque para ellos era disney y hasta han quitado esos mostradores en algún caso.


sale mucho más lucrativo Coger a una pareja lgtbi con buenos sueldos y sin ninguna carga y pedirlos oro ,que estar haciendo descuentos a familias para que puedan ir con los niños .

vamos que la postura disney es repugnante porque no es por ideología, es por pasta y el
Daño se lo están haciendo a lo niños.

la directiva actual de Disney son monstruos que no les importa nada, por no importarles no les importa ni la calidad de sus producciones que han caído en picado desde que entró estan gente a gestionarlo.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Por añadir información de lo que está haciendo disney. respecto a sus parques. Han eliminado todas las ofertas o descuentos para familias y niños pero se pasan el año organizando eventos LGTBI.
> 
> No quieren familias , quieren gays pero yo creo que les dan igual, es tema pasta, antes para que una familia pudiera ir hacían descuentos fe un 25% niños gratis, comida gratis, noches adicionales gratis, etc.. incluso había un sistema de faspast con lo que por horas podías organizarte para entrar a sin esperas (esto para una familia con niños pequeños era genial porque evitabas tener a crios 1 hora en colas)
> 
> ...



Que no tiene nada que ver con el dinero, que los gays no te van a dar el dinero que te da un mensaje genérico para todos los públicos que no aliene a nadie. Es increible que algunos esteis todavia con esas después de todas las debacles económicas que han tenido los progres por el tema y donde continuan redoblandose. Si fuera por dinero al primer hostión económico hubiesen corregido rumbo y no lo hacen, siguen, siguen, siguen y siguen. Es ideologia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que no tiene nada que ver con el dinero, que los gays no te van a dar el dinero que te da un mensaje genérico para todos los públicos que no aliene a nadie. Es increible que algunos esteis todavia con esas después de todas las debacles económicas que han tenido los progres por el tema y donde continuan redoblandose. Si fuera por dinero al primer hostión económico hubiesen corregido rumbo y no lo hacen, siguen, siguen, siguen y siguen. Es ideologia.



Y si mañana el islam fuese afín a sus intereses, promocionarían el uso de hijabs y aplaudirían que a los gays los colgasen de una grúa. Solo les mueve la ideología que mas les convenga a cada momento.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Y si mañana el islam fuese afín a sus intereses, promocionarían el uso de hijabs y aplaudirían que a los gays los colgasen de una grúa. Solo les mueve la ideología que mas les convenga a cada momento.



No lo creo. Lo que nadie quiere admitir entre la gente es que se opone al progresismo porque no les gusta asumirlo es que los progres DE VERDAD creen en lo que predican y estan dispuestos a grandes esfuerzos para imponer su visión del mundo. No es por dinero, no es por conveniencia, aunque es cierto que los progres que son de clase alta mayormente suelen estar aislados de la mayoria de las consecuencias de las políticas que apoyan, pero también estan dispuestos a grandes sacrificios y esfuerzos por ellas. Casi nadie de los críticos progresismo quiere admitir esto y por eso se equivocan constantemente en sus valoraciones diciendo que es por dinero, o por conveniencia. No lo es. Es una ideologia y los progres creen DE VERDAD en ella.


----------



## djvan (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que no tiene nada que ver con el dinero, que los gays no te van a dar el dinero que te da un mensaje genérico para todos los públicos que no aliene a nadie. Es increible que algunos esteis todavia con esas después de todas las debacles económicas que han tenido los progres por el tema y donde continuan redoblandose. Si fuera por dinero al primer hostión económico hubiesen corregido rumbo y no lo hacen, siguen, siguen, siguen y siguen. Es ideologia.



No tienes pero ni puta idea de lo que gastan los gays en Disney dos tios De 30 años ganando 2000 euros cada uno y con cero cargas.

No tienes pero ni puta idea de las colas que montaban en las tiendas de Disney store (2 días de cola pidiendo hasta vacaciones) para comprarse los muñequitos de ediciones limitadas a 200 y 400 euros y las reventas que organizaban que llegaban a 1000 euros dependiendo de exclusividad y en la cuales se conocían todos porque eran reincidentes en cada lanzamiento .(que habitualmente un niño o una familia no se puede permitir de manera regular),

No tienes ni puta idea de que hay muchos gays que tienen hasta pase de temporada de Disneyland paris y Van 15 veces al año pagando hoteles de Disney, pensiones de comidas, recuerditos e incluso pagando los pases rápidos de atracciones que una familia no puede pagar normalmente porque montar una sola vez rapido en una atracción a una familia con dos niños les sale 60 euros pero a una pareja lgtbi sin cargas 15 cada uno .


si desconoces un sector o un negocio deberías tener más cuidado en cómo hablas.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

djvan dijo:


> No tienes pero ni puta idea de lo que gastan los gays en Disney dos tios De 30 años ganando 2000 euros cada uno y con cero cargas.
> 
> No tienes pero ni puta idea de las colas que montaban en las tiendas de Disney store (2 días de cola pidiendo hasta vacaciones) para comprarse los muñequitos de ediciones limitadas a 200 y 400 euros y las reventas que organizaban que llegaban a 1000 euros dependiendo de exclusividad.(que habitualmente un niño o una familia no se puede permitir de manera regular)
> 
> ...



El que no tiene ni puta idea pero de nada eres tú. Pretendes que el 5% de la población gaste para compensar el 100% de la población. Y cálmate hijo de puta y métete un platano por el culo para tranquilizarte.


----------



## Otto_69 (23 Jun 2022)

En que costo 200 Millones y se calcula que no va a recaudar ni la mitad.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (23 Jun 2022)

asdadalex25 dijo:


> solo les interesa adoctrinar lo del dinero estan siendo financiado por personas sin rostros tras la sombras



Ese es el tema, de donde coño sale el dinero, por que van de desastre en desastre y se la suda.


----------



## djvan (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El que no tiene ni puta idea pero de nada eres tú. Pretendes que el 5% de la población gaste para compensar el 100% de la población. Y cálmate hijo de puta y métete un platano por el culo para tranquilizarte.



vamos que eres subnormal..

- si te crees que son un 5% es que no vives en este mundo.

- Que les saques Los hígados a un 5% de clientes no significa que dejes ingresar lo del otro 95% (aunque yo creo que con el tiempo si que pagarán caro el despreciar s la familia)

- Entiendo que tampoco tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el ROI verdad?

lo del platano a tu señora progenitora que para el analfabeto que trajo al mundo que encima habla sin conocimiento de debió de quedar muy satisfecha.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jun 2022)

Que un estreno de disney normalmente hace 500 en tres dias. Con mucha suerte cubrira los 200 y pico millones que ha costado.






Anexo:Películas con las mayores recaudaciones de Walt Disney Studios - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

djvan dijo:


> vamos que eres subnormal..
> 
> - si te crees que son un 5% es que no vives en este mundo.
> 
> ...



Y yo veo que eres maricón. Los gays mas de un 5%. 

He dicho 5% siendo increiblemente optimista.

Lo único que consigues así es alienar a la mayoria de tus clientes para centrarte en un porcentaje mínimo de clientes. Suerte obteniendo un ROI de unas infraestructuras gigantescas por un porcentaje de clientes mínimo comparado con el que tenias antes.

Y si no vas a alienar a todos tus clientes también se aplica en la otra dirección, no vas a captar a todos los gays, trans y lesbianas.


----------



## pocoyo82 (23 Jun 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Ese es el tema, de donde coño sale el dinero, por que van de desastre en desastre y se la suda.



A dónde crees que van tus impuestos?


----------



## Okjito (23 Jun 2022)

La parje gay de mi urbanizacion la han visto 3 veces ya "para compensar a los fachas"...no es coña jajaja


----------



## estrujillo (23 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Menos mal que todo se va a ir a tomar por saco en breves y estas idioteces importarán poco.



Ni de coña. Entre Marvel y StarWars pueden meternos propaganda de género 50 años más.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Con tanta propaganda lo que van a conseguir es que gente que toleraba o era indiferente a la homosexualidad acaben odiandoles. Igual se trata de eso.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Ya se ha comentado muchas veces. Estos tienen la impresora de billetes. El motivo es puramente ideológico.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Jun 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Una pregunta para los más eruditos o aquellos expertos en las escrituras.
> 
> *Mateo 18:6*
> 
> ...



Y bien dicho que está. Los niños son lo más importante.


----------



## Akira. (23 Jun 2022)

En Japón ni siquiera la emitieron. 



un mundo feliz dijo:


> No tengo ya tan claro si lo que buscan es promover su idelogia de género, o mas bien están buscando terminar con el cine, que nadie se interese por el séptimo arte.



Lo que buscan es destruir la cultura occidental y su sociedad, es pura ingeniería social.


----------



## aron01 (23 Jun 2022)

¿Salvar vidas?, como cuando Antonio envió gel hidroalchólico a Ucrania mientras les invadía Rusia.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jun 2022)

Para recuperar la inversión como mínimo mínimo debería doblar el presupuesto en taquilla, más luego entre merchandising, venta derechos, plataformas streaming, etc debería triplicarlo o más.


----------



## Tales90 (23 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene el dinero gratis y la falta de responsabilidad empresarial que aunque inviertas en mierda que nadie compra no te dan el estacazo. El día que se vuelva a la responsabilidad de los actos propios más de uno le va a dar algo.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jun 2022)

@cafrestan3 , lo de los redoblajes es una gran cagada. Me gusta mucho el cine clásico y ahí también han redoblado un huevo de películas. En cuanto me pongo a ver una con las voces nuevas directamente la cambio a versión original.


----------



## noseyo (23 Jun 2022)

Más bien los dueños dieron 50 millones que es muy diferente


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Jun 2022)

Los progres suelen tener perros, no hijos.

Suerte con el agenda pushing


----------



## morethanafeeling (23 Jun 2022)

Lo que tendrían que hacer es explicar por donde les entra el dinero que pierden en taquilla. Porque eso de que no paren de hacer productos basura que no interesan a nadie para "salvar vidas" no se lo cree ni la madre que los parió. No somos gilipollas.


----------



## laresial (23 Jun 2022)

Disney se ha convertido en significado de abominación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> A dónde crees que van tus impuestos?



Ese es el tema: dinero gratis que reparten como les da la gana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Con tanta propaganda lo que van a conseguir es que gente que toleraba o era indiferente a la homosexualidad acaben odiandoles. Igual se trata de eso.



Yo he llegado a la conclusión que es así. Igual que en los centros educativos, empapelados hasta arriba de feminismo, mujeres, inmis, gays,... En mi provincia las universidades este curso han lanzadoel programa "quiero ser ingeniera", donde han mandado autobuses a los institutos para recoger a niñas de 3º de la ESO para arriba para pasar unos días en la uni y conocer las ingenierías, mientras sus compañeros se quedaban con cara de tontos.


----------



## Masateo (23 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Eso ya no te lo se decir. Pero si los padres no llevan a los críos a verla, los muñequitos no se venden.
> Frozen, al menos la 1, y quitando Anna y Olaf, y eliminando todo menos a Elsa, es una gran película.



No seas tan duro, Anna y Olaf también aportan, hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Masateo dijo:


> No seas tan duro, Anna y Olaf también aportan, hombre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099639


----------



## Marchamaliano (23 Jun 2022)

Cualquier padre, que se digne de ser padre, no lleva a sus hijos a ver historias de maricones o tortilleras, porque eso son cosas del mundo adulto y punto. Ya está bien de meterle basura a los niños. HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## Turbocalbo (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mr. VULT (23 Jun 2022)

Y tanto que seguireis a tope con la propaganda porque las elecciones en Florida no son hasta Noviembre.

Mientras tanto a pagar por primera vez en mas de medio siglo impuestos municipales por el parque de atracciones.


----------



## laresial (23 Jun 2022)

El Islam va ser el gran sacrificado.
Junto al judaísmo sionista.
Por el Nuevo Orden Mundial luciferino, más luminoso que nunca...

Ya se están encargando los iluminados de poner sus proyectos...

https://arquitecturaviva.com/obras/primera-iglesia-unitaria-rochester





Incluso desde el cristianismo, el antipapa Francisco, con su "ecumenismo"

El Unity Temple de Wright...

Unity Temple - Frank Lloyd Wright Foundation







Toda esta gente son un amor...







Misas negras y la Entronización de Satanás en el Vaticano...
_"*Gabriele Amorth*, respetado exorcista del Vaticano. “El demonio está dentro del Vaticano”



El Padre Gabriele Amorth es exorcista en la diócesis de Roma y presidente honorario de la Asociación de Exorcistas que él mismo fundó en 1990.

¿Satanistas en el Vaticano? “Sí, aún en el Vaticano hay miembros de sectas satánicas”. Y ¿quienes participan de ellas? “Se trata de sacerdotes o de simples laicos? “Son sacerdotes, monseñores e ¡inclusive cardenales!” Entrevista: Hay satanistas entre los sacerdotes, obispos y hasta cardenales del...

Misas negras en el Vaticano, en “Luces en la Oscuridad” de Punto Radio
Entrevista a Gabriel Wüldenmar, psicólogo clínico y teólogo, autor del libro “El príncipe de este mundo” en el programa radiofónico “Luces en la oscuridad” presentado por Pedro Riba en Punto Radio.

Según el padre jesuita *Malachi Martin*, un sacerdote muy cultivado y relacionado, uno de los conocedores del tercer secreto de Fátima, y con acceso al Papa, el 29 de junio de 1963, durante el Pontificado de Pablo VI, un grupo de importantes eclesiásticos celebraron en la Capilla Paulina del Vaticano un ritual satánico de entronización de Satanás, inaugurando *“La Era de Satanás”.*

Según Malachi, el mismo Papa Pablo VI declaró que el humo de Satanás había entrado en el Vaticano. Una afirmación que confirmaron tanto el exorcista Gabriele Amorth como un grupo de prelados católicos disidentes llamados “Los Milenarios”.
De igual Manera, el padre Malachi también sostuvo la existencia de organizaciones satánicas en Estados Unidos que fueron creadas por los prelados.
En 1999 el padre Malachi falleció súbitamente, y muchos piensan que quisieron silenciar a un jesuita que sabía demasiado y que estaba contando demasiadas cosas. Curiosamente, en la época que apareció muerto, el padre *Malachi se encontraba escribiendo un libro en el que denunciaba el papel activo del Vaticano en la construcción del Nuevo Orden Mundial.*
Podemos leer la entrevista que le hicieron por la publicación de su novela.
Entrevista a Malachi Martin, jesuita denunciando el papel activo del Vaticano en el Nuevo Orden Mundial"_


----------



## Mr. VULT (23 Jun 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Una película "blockbuster" como esta se espera que recaude el 100% de su presupuesto en el primer fin de semana de estreno para estar en camino de ser un éxito financiero.
> 
> El presupuesto de _Lightyear_ (sin contar marketing) es de 200 millones de USD, así que para los (avariciosos) estándares de Hollywood y el retorno esperado de la inversión, recaudar solo 50 M USD se puede considerar un importante fracaso comercial.
> 
> ...



Hablamos ademas del primer verano sin plandemia en donde un estreno INFANTIL deberia ARRASAR.

El Dr. Strangeshit hizo 170 

Los dinosaurios 140

Los 50 de lightyear son una jodida ridiculez.


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Jun 2022)

¿De dónde sale la pasta a fondo perdido? ¿Quién os financia, morenos?


----------



## laresial (23 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿De dónde sale la pasta a fondo perdido? ¿Quién os financia, morenos?



Los gobiernos via impuestos a los remeros


----------



## trichetin (23 Jun 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> ¿y de donde sale el dinero para pagar producciones ruinosas?
> A ver si tengo que ir a pedir un crédito de 1 millón de euros usando de aval la perspectiva de género y la inclusión LGTBI.



Disney es un conglomerado gigantesco: lo que pierde económicamente por inversión ideología en un sitio, lo recupera en otros ocho que ni sospechas que son suyos:





A mi no me cuesta anda, de hecho poco ma´s que algún programa suelto del ToroTV y 7nn, pero hayq gente que se suicida si tien que dejar de ver sus cosa sen la tele


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (23 Jun 2022)

Traducción:
"Seguiremos haciendo grooming a niños para que los pederastas se los puedan follar, metiendo sexo en películas infantiles. Y si no os gusta, os jodéis".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## DonManuel (23 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



No es coña, los woke creen a ciegas que si no se promueve a tope el gayerismo, el transexualismo y los negros en las películas para educar a los blancos, los blancos los van a matar.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Jun 2022)

Ultimamente la venta de juguetes va en picado , empezo con el pinchazo de star wars


----------



## Max Kraven (23 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> A finales de marzo, el anuncio de la directiva de Disney Karey Burke para promover las doctrinas LGBT en sus sedes y películas corrió como la pólvora. No fueron pocos los que trataron de mostrar que el anuncio correspondía a "fake news", pero los vídeos filtrados de directivos de la compañía confirmaron esta intención.
> 
> La noticia no tardó en hacerse realidad. El pasado 17 de junio tuvo lugar el estreno mundial de "Lightyear", una secuela sobre los orígenes de uno de los protagonistas de Toy Story. La película fue especialmente polémica por una escena lésbica, que tras haberse eliminado, la compañía decidió reintroducir por presiones LGBT. Catorce países prohibieron su emisión en cines. La recaudación de película ha sido una de las más bajas de la compañía.
> 
> ...



Si no hacen esas mierdas, salvarán la especie humana. Tio + Tia = follar con gusto + bebé = Continuación de la especie.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Jun 2022)

Recapitulemos.

1º Ofendemos primero al lobby LGTBI quitando unas imagenes de dos lesbianas besandose.

2º Luego ofendemos a los no progres metiendo de nuevo esas imagenes.

3º Seguimos ofendiendo a 14 paises.

4º Decimos que a la semana de estrenar en cines, lo haremos en Streaming (con lo que la gente dice, bah, ya la vere en Disney Pus., o me la descargo en calidad 4K por el puto papo, y me ahorro la entrada y las palomitas......)

5º Nos gastamos 200 putos millones DOSCIENTOS MILLONES DE EUROS en una pelicula DE ANIMACIÓN SEÑORES!!!!! QUE NO TIENE QUE GRABAR EXTERIORES, NI ATREZZO NI MIL COSAS, JODER 200 MILLONES SO LOCOS....

6º No recaudamos ni lo que hemos gastado..... y encima los lobbys LGTBI nos toman por blanditos porque Buzz Lightyear no es un negro trans-marica-fluido, que no es suficiente visibilidad y bla bla bla...

7º Pues bien, La conclusión lógica para estos idiotas de CEOS de Disney es P*UES AGARRADME EL CUBATA QUE SI O SI OS VAIS A COMER NWO POR LOS COJONES CONGELADOS DE DISNEY, QUE SOMOS TAN GRANDES QUE NO NOS IMPORTA PERDER 200 O 2000 millones, que vamos a seguir perdiendo dinero hasta PUDRIR EL NUCLEO DE VUESTROS HIJOS COMESOJAS DE MIERDA.*

En serio y luego ves que siguen aun sin amortizar los 5000 millones que pagaron por Star Wars, porque NUEVAMENTE LOS PRODUCTOS NWO DE STAR WARS NO SE LOS TRAGA NI DIOS, Y ESTAN VETADOS EN EL MERCADO CHINO, Y ELLOS SIGUEN A LOS SUYO.

Si esto no esta programado y pagado por SOROS no se entiende. Son una compañía que tienen que hacer beneficios, llevan AÑOS perdiendo dinero por forzar la maquinaria y siguen a su puta bola....


----------



## dapman (23 Jun 2022)

Generar adrede pérdidas a una empresa, reconocerlo, y que los accionistas no te echen es cuando menos curioso, porque les cuesta el dinero.
Me sorprende sobremanera la forma de gestionar muchas empresas en el llamado occidente.
Es de primero de economía que un producto o servicio sirve para cubrir una necesidad, una demanda. Es la forma de hacer negocio, y no al revés.
No puedes sacar un producto o servicio porque a tí te gusta mucho sin saber si hay demanda para él, porque si haces eso no normal es que te sobrevenga la ruina.


----------



## LuismarpIe (23 Jun 2022)

conozco un productor español que incluyó una escena en el salón de su casa y con la excusa llamó a un decorador para redecorarlo de arriba a abajo, sofás, alfombras, muebles, televisión, equipo de sonido... Todo. Todo con cargo a la peli.

Al terminar de grabar todo se quedó ahí, por supuesto.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Generar adrede pérdidas a una empresa, reconocerlo, y que los accionistas no te echen es cuando menos curioso, porque les cuesta el dinero.
> Me sorprende sobremanera la forma de gestionar muchas empresas en el llamado occidente.
> Es de primero de economía que un producto o servicio sirve para cubrir una necesidad, una demanda. Es la forma de hacer negocio, y no al revés.
> No puedes sacar un producto o servicio porque a tí te gusta mucho sin saber si hay demanda para él, porque si haces eso no normal es que te sobrevenga la ruina.



El caso es que Disney es la mayor empresa de comunicación del mundo y se puede permitir absorber pérdidas. Y los grandes fondos de inversión tambien siguen la ideologia woke.


----------



## BogadeAriete (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El caso es que Disney es la mayor empresa de comunicación del mundo y se puede permitir absorber pérdidas. Y los grandes fondos de inversión tambien siguen la ideologia woke.



Si pero perdidas infinitas? y los accionistas que les parece?


----------



## dapman (23 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> El caso es que Disney es la mayor empresa de comunicación del mundo y se puede permitir absorber pérdidas. Y los grandes fondos de inversión tambien siguen la ideologia woke.



Sí, nadie duda de la capacidad financiera de Disney. Pero lastra su beneficio produciendo películas que nadie demanda. Y lo peor no es eso, sino la pérdida de imagen y la depreciación de activos importantes. Disney tiene una gran cantidad de personajes/productos que prácticamente generan su propia demanda. Pero eso deja de ser así una vez ofreces un producto que tus clientes no desean. No irán al cine una segunda o tercera vez a ver un producto que ha pasado a decepcionarles.
La pérdida de beneficios futuros es mucho más importante que la de beneficios presentes.
Desde el punto de vista empresarial es estúpido.


----------



## The near is end (23 Jun 2022)

djvan dijo:


> No tienes pero ni puta idea de lo que gastan los gays en Disney dos tios De 30 años ganando 2000 euros cada uno y con cero cargas.
> 
> No tienes pero ni puta idea de las colas que montaban en las tiendas de Disney store (2 días de cola pidiendo hasta vacaciones) para comprarse los muñequitos de ediciones limitadas a 200 y 400 euros y las reventas que organizaban que llegaban a 1000 euros dependiendo de exclusividad y en la cuales se conocían todos porque eran reincidentes en cada lanzamiento .(que habitualmente un niño o una familia no se puede permitir de manera regular),
> 
> ...



Ya ya,seguro. Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, es una agenda y punto, no nos vendas la Jawa 350 como una BMW 1200 a full. Ideologia a perdidas


----------



## morethanafeeling (23 Jun 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Generar adrede pérdidas a una empresa, reconocerlo, y que los accionistas no te echen es cuando menos curioso, porque les cuesta el dinero.
> Me sorprende sobremanera la forma de gestionar muchas empresas en el llamado occidente.
> Es de primero de economía que un producto o servicio sirve para cubrir una necesidad, una demanda. Es la forma de hacer negocio, y no al revés.
> No puedes sacar un producto o servicio porque a tí te gusta mucho sin saber si hay demanda para él, porque si haces eso no normal es que te sobrevenga la ruina.



Yo creo que la estrategia es inundar todo el mercado de este tipo de productos ideológicos sin dejar ninguna alternativa para que la gente tenga que terminar tragando si o si. Porque si te fijas no se escapa nadie. Esto está ya en todos lados. Si quieres poder optar a un Oscar tienes que tener cuotas. Las empresas importantes tienen ya altos ejecutivos responsables de "diversidad y cuotas". La publicidad está ya invadida de ideología prácticamente en un 90%...

La idea es que la gente no pueda elegir. O tragas ideología tóxica o dejas de ir al cine. O tragas o dejas de jugar a videojuegos. O tragas o dejas de ver la televisión... Ya solo algunos proyectos muy pequeños, tanto de películas como de videojuegos se escapan del radar globalista, y cada día son menos. Se trata de no dejar alternativa para que al final la gente tenga que asumir que esto es lo que hay y poco a poco se vaya acostumbrando y termine viéndolo como normal.

Con lo que me parece que no cuentan es que hay mucha gente que prefiere dejar de consumir ocio antes que tragar basura. Sobre todo la gente que tiene ya una cierta edad es muy difícil llenarle la cabeza de mierda. Con los jóvenes lo tienen más fácil. Seguramente ese es su plan: no les importa perder a los mayores como clientes, pero que las nuevas generaciones ya vayan saliendo con el cerebro lavado y dentro de unos años, cuando ya no estemos los viejos, tendrán a toda la sociedad lobotomizada.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Jun 2022)

¿Salvar vidas? 

Joder, ni que la gente fuera matando a gays por no haber visto pelíículas gays. 

Que intenten poner la peli en países musulmanes.


----------



## Satori (23 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo creo que la estrategia es inundar todo el mercado de este tipo de productos ideológicos sin dejar ninguna alternativa para que la gente tenga que terminar tragando si o si. Porque si te fijas no se escapa nadie. Esto está ya en todos lados. Si quieres poder optar a un Oscar tienes que tener cuotas. Las empresas importantes tienen ya altos ejecutivos responsables de "diversidad y cuotas". La publicidad está ya invadida de ideología prácticamente en un 90%...
> 
> La idea es que la gente no pueda elegir. O tragas ideología tóxica o dejas de ir al cine. O tragas o dejas de jugar a videojuegos. O tragas o dejas de ver la televisión... Ya solo algunos proyectos muy pequeños, tanto de películas como de videojuegos se escapan del radar globalista, y cada día son menos. Se trata de no dejar alternativa para que al final la gente tenga que asumir que esto es lo que hay y poco a poco se vaya acostumbrando y termine viéndolo como normal.
> 
> Con lo que me parece que no cuentan es que hay mucha gente que prefiere dejar de consumir ocio antes que tragar basura. Sobre todo la gente que tiene ya una cierta edad es muy difícil llenarle la cabeza de mierda. Con los jóvenes lo tienen más fácil. Seguramente ese es su plan: no les importa perder a los mayores como clientes, pero que las nuevas generaciones ya vayan saliendo con el cerebro lavado y dentro de unos años, cuando ya no estemos los viejos, tendrán a toda la sociedad lobotomizada.



También se puede hacer lo que hice y aún hago yo: tirar de películas y series antiguas.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Si pero perdidas infinitas? y los accionistas que les parece?



¿Infinitas? No, de momento son capaces de absorber las perdidas. Ya te digo que los grandes fondos de inversión promueven la agenda woke. Me parece que fue Blackrock la que hizo un comunicado hace poco diciendo que solo iva a invertir en empresas woke.


----------



## Decipher (23 Jun 2022)

dapman dijo:


> Sí, nadie duda de la capacidad financiera de Disney. Pero lastra su beneficio produciendo películas que nadie demanda. Y lo peor no es eso, sino la pérdida de imagen y la depreciación de activos importantes. Disney tiene una gran cantidad de personajes/productos que prácticamente generan su propia demanda. Pero eso deja de ser así una vez ofreces un producto que tus clientes no desean. No irán al cine una segunda o tercera vez a ver un producto que ha pasado a decepcionarles.
> La pérdida de beneficios futuros es mucho más importante que la de beneficios presentes.
> Desde el punto de vista empresarial es estúpido.



Supongo que ellos esperan que lo woke se acabe imponiendo, o sea que lo ven como una inversión en la ideologia dominante en un futuro.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (23 Jun 2022)

Propagadores de la Peste Gay de los macacos...

El mercado los pondrá en su sitio.


----------



## Rextor88 (23 Jun 2022)

Fracasazo. No cubren ni la mitad del presupuesto. Lleva 90 millones de un presupuesto de 200.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

Los Disneylovers, como siempre, haciendo de trileros para defender lo indefendible, e intentar pasar como un éxito un fracaso rotundo, ya pasó con Star Woke, Capitana Marivel, los Woketernals y demás ostiazos en taquilla.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

Los aborteras hablando de salvar vidas; el chiste se cuenta solo.






Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto


Netflix y Disney dejarán de grabar en Georgia si se aplica la ley contra el aborto Las compañías sacarán del estado sus producciones y se replantearán sus inversiones en él. Por María Muñiz...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Están escocidos y eso es bueno. Han visto un rechazo muy generalizado a sus mierdas y van a palmar mucha mas pasta por ese camino. Me pregunto si la impresora de billetes tendrá sus límites...


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Satanistas sataneando y hablando sataneces.











El misterioso Club 33 de Disneyland donde se pagan 25.000 dólares por entrar


Entre vestidos de princesa y divertidas atracciones se esconde un lujoso restaurante de acceso restringido al que solo los nombres VIP pueden entrar




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## zapatitos (23 Jun 2022)

Porque recibirán el dinero por algún otro lado para hacerlo, sino de qué vas a hacer algo que no te es rentable economicamente hablando.

Saludos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El misterioso Club 33 de Disneyland donde se pagan 25.000 dólares por entrar
> 
> 
> Entre vestidos de princesa y divertidas atracciones se esconde un lujoso restaurante de acceso restringido al que solo los nombres VIP pueden entrar
> ...



No me quiero imaginar las mierdas satánicas que deben de celebrarse en ese local.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque recibirán el dinero por algún otro lado para hacerlo, sino de qué vas a hacer algo que no te es rentable economicamente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.



Es lo que se ha comentado, que estas mierdas se financian por numerosas vías. Aunque las pelis se peguen la gran ostia en taquilla, las pérdidas están cubiertas.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No me quiero imaginar las mierdas satánicas que deben de celebrarse en ese local.











Disneylandia tiene una larga lista de menores muertos: los verdaderos "niños perdidos" de la factoría


Ellos murieron en el parque de atracciones... porque la muerte puede aparecer en los sitios más insospechados.




www.losreplicantes.com













Sacan a la luz 35 detenciones de empleados de Disney World por abusos a menores


Un total de 35 empleados de los parques Disney World han sido detenidos desde el año 2006 acusados de delitos sexuales que involucran a niños, segú...




www.20minutos.es













Alarma por 3 niños desaparecidos con sus padres cerca de Disney: ¿están muertos?


Las autoridades de Florida investigan la suerte que corrió una familia de la que junto a su perro se perdió el rastro en una ciudad ubicada cerca de Disney World




ahoramismo.com


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque recibirán el dinero por algún otro lado para hacerlo, sino de qué vas a hacer algo que no te es rentable economicamente hablando.
> 
> Saludos.





RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es lo que se ha comentado, que estas mierdas se financian por numerosas vías. Aunque las pelis se peguen la gran ostia en taquilla, las pérdidas están cubiertas.




En realidad no quieren nuestro dinero, quieren nuestra atención, y lo que mas les jode es que se la quitemos, que dejemos de creer en ellos y los ignoremos y nos burlemos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Disneylandia tiene una larga lista de menores muertos: los verdaderos "niños perdidos" de la factoría
> 
> 
> Ellos murieron en el parque de atracciones... porque la muerte puede aparecer en los sitios más insospechados.
> ...



Da muy mal rollo. Algo muy oscuro se esconde ahí. De Disney siempre se han dicho cosas muy malas, incluso cuando él vivía.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> En realidad no quieren nuestro dinero, quieren nuestra atención, y lo que mas les jode es que se la quitemos, que dejemos de creer en ellos y los ignoremos y nos burlemos.



Exacto. El tema económico es lo de menos. Lo que buscan es el sometimiento de la gran masa y si ven que no lo consiguen por completo, pierden los papeles. Es entonces cuando salen actores como Chris Evans a soltar mierda contra quienes piensan diferente.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Exacto. El tema económico es lo de menos. Lo que buscan es el sometimiento de la gran masa y si ven que no lo consiguen por completo, pierden los papeles. Es entonces cuando salen actores como Chris Evans a soltar mierda contra quienes piensan diferente.



Exacto, y te digo mas, no van a cesar en su empeño, por lo que lo mejor es que ya de por vida pasemos de ellos.

Eso lo vi claramente con el éxito de la película "Cazafantasmas: Mas allá(2021)", que al contrario del fiasco de las Charobusters, si que era la película que los aficionados querían ver, sin renunciar a ser atractivos a nuevas generaciones.... pero metían progresismo a full, de forma mas discreta y disimulada que lo habítual, pero lo metían, aunque al nivel que estamos, hasta era minimamente tolerable.






*"Cazafantasmas: Más Allá": ¿Cuál es el secreto de su éxito? - decine21.com*
La secuela de los "Cazafantasmas" debuta con buen pie en la taquilla de Estados Unidos




decine21.com

Pues bien, en eso que en un mass mierda progre, entrevistan al director de las Charobusters, y este se pone a llorar desconsolado, porque le dicen que su peli de mierda no estará en el recopilatorio de los Cazafantasmas, que incluye las dos de los 80 y la última de 2021.


*Debe ser un error: "Paul Feige" sobre el pack de la saga (Cazafantasmas).*
Fotografía de Debe ser un error: "Paul Feige" sobre el pack de la saga (Cazafantasmas). subida por Mercurymovie




www.mubis.es

Y como no, que no se note que era un montaje y no estaba preparado, Columbia Pictures dice que, ay pobrecito, deja de llorar, pondremos a las Charobusters también en el Pack, para que los aficionados a la saga, si quieren comprarlo, tengan que pagar y quedarse por cojones, esa pelicula de mierda Feminazi y Misándrica de 2016.






*La película de Cazafantasmas de 2016 SI estará en el pack recopilatorio de la saga, pero en formato digital*
El pack recopilatorio de Cazafantasmas sí incluirá el reinicio de 2016, pero a diferencia de las otras tres películas, solo estará disponible en formato digital.

www.hobbyconsolas.com

Osease, que una vez lograron de nuevo el favor y la atención del público, les fueron a colar con calzador lo que 5 años atrás no quisieron tragar.

Por eso, no hay que regalarles nuestra atención, nuestro tiempo, y mucho menos nuestro dinero; pero eso si, hay que seguirles de cerca sus pasos, porque hay que tener cerca a tus amigos, pero mas cerca aún a tus enemigos.


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Jun 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo creo que la estrategia es inundar todo el mercado de este tipo de productos ideológicos sin dejar ninguna alternativa para que la gente tenga que terminar tragando si o si. Porque si te fijas no se escapa nadie. Esto está ya en todos lados. Si quieres poder optar a un Oscar tienes que tener cuotas. Las empresas importantes tienen ya altos ejecutivos responsables de "diversidad y cuotas". La publicidad está ya invadida de ideología prácticamente en un 90%...
> 
> La idea es que la gente no pueda elegir. O tragas ideología tóxica o dejas de ir al cine. O tragas o dejas de jugar a videojuegos. O tragas o dejas de ver la televisión... Ya solo algunos proyectos muy pequeños, tanto de películas como de videojuegos se escapan del radar globalista, y cada día son menos. Se trata de no dejar alternativa para que al final la gente tenga que asumir que esto es lo que hay y poco a poco se vaya acostumbrando y termine viéndolo como normal.
> 
> Con lo que me parece que no cuentan es que hay mucha gente que prefiere dejar de consumir ocio antes que tragar basura. Sobre todo la gente que tiene ya una cierta edad es muy difícil llenarle la cabeza de mierda. Con los jóvenes lo tienen más fácil. Seguramente ese es su plan: no les importa perder a los mayores como clientes, pero que las nuevas generaciones ya vayan saliendo con el cerebro lavado y dentro de unos años, cuando ya no estemos los viejos, tendrán a toda la sociedad lobotomizada.



Cierren el hilo

Añado una reflexión. 

Cada vez que sacan una película de supers, un remake de héroes entrañables de nuestra infancia, de algo que marcó nuestra forma de ser en el pasado... LA CAGAN. 

Lo hacen a propósito.

¿Porqué tienen que hacer que el nuevo superman (el hijo de Clark Kent) sea gay, sacar en el comic cómo se come la boca con otro, ponerle una capa multicolor?

¿Porqué tienen que sacar a una Thor mujer y ridiculizar al Thor original? Las dos últimas de Thor no las he visto porque vi de qué iba el tema.

¿Porqué destruyeron la franquicia Terminator?

¿Porqué van a hacer el ridículo con la nueva película de Predator?

El objetivo no es crear nuevos iconos que puedan gustar a la gente. Eso sería innovar y construir, tal vez sacasen alguna idea buena y tuviesen un super héroe homosexual (siempre los ha habido, pero su super poder era otro, no ser homosexual)

EL OBJETIVO ES BORRAR NUESTROS RECUERDOS, NUESTRO PASADO, NUESTROS MITOS, NUESTRA CULTURA.

QUIEREN MATARNOS EL ALMA

La mierda del lenguaje inclusivo es una forma de caparnos el raciocinio, infantilizar nuestra forma de pensar. La forma como hablamos limita nuestra forma de pensar. Cuando leemos y aprendemos a expresarnos de nuevas formas, aprendemos a pensar, a comprender conceptos. Si nos fuerzan a hablar de un modo determinado nos están capando el cerebro.

Es una de las cosas por las que Jordan Peterson fue denunciado por una chorrada como no usar los pronombres adecuados.

Si me pongo a usar los pronombres que el otro me obliga a usar, me está obligando a aceptar algo que sé que no es cierto. Da igual como llame a una mujer, por mucho que diga que es un elle sus genes seguirán diciendo que es mujer, aunque se mutile los genitales y los pechos. Un arqueólogo al examinar sus huesos dirá que es mujer. La verdad es la verdad pero quieren que vivamos en una mentira. 

NUESTRO LENGUAJE LO ES TODO. Pensamos en palabras, las usamos para desarrollar ideas y para soñar. No podemos dejar que se nos imponga una forma de expresarnos que es como vivir tullidos.

Perdón por la parrafada. He ido calentándome conforme escribía.

Un saludo


----------



## Joaquim (23 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Cierren el hilo
> 
> Añado una reflexión.
> 
> ...



Ese es el campo de batalla de los progres, y ahí es donde debemos atacarles.






Periolista Progre reconoce la Ingeniería Social de "Género".


Periolista Progre reconoce la Ingeniería Social de "Género". Ha pasado señores; una Periolista Progre, Marta Nebot, desquíciada, derroída y subyugada por Cristian Seguí, ha terminado yendose de la lengua... lo ha reconocido, se trata de Ingeniería Social, y ella no está allí para informar...




www.burbuja.info










Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad.


Idioma progre: Democracia = Comunismo. Fascismo = Libertad. Para los progres, el idioma, el lenguaje es vital, porque para el progre lo importante no es la realidad, sino la percepción que tengamos de esta.... El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. | Burbuja.info PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. |...




www.burbuja.info










El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea.


El Socialismo y el Pinta y Colorea. El otro día entre en un hilo del foro.... La america de Biden en una foto (puesta por el) Y me encontré con esto... Como siempre, los progres parsitando y subvirtiendo, porque son incapaces de crear nada por ellos mismos, vease Star Wars, Marvel o mas...




www.burbuja.info










PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte.


PSOE, el Proxeneta del Arte. Ahora al PSOE se le ha dado por buscar "proxenetas" por todas partes.... Nueva Mentira Feminista, los "Proxenetas". | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. Y en "salvar" a unas mujeres que hacen lo que queiren con su vida, sin tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info










Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino.


Como manipula la Izquierda; el Deporte Femenino. Ultimamente, los Mass Mierda, todos Progres, están dando muchísimo la Matraca con el Deporte Femenino; pero en este caso, se puede analizar para comprobar las tácticas de manipulación de la Izquierda. Primero ellos cogen una causa simple a la...




www.burbuja.info










El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental.


El Senado ilegaliza el Síndrome de Alienación Parental. El Senado aprueba con modificaciones el Proyecto de Ley de protección integral a la infancia y la adolescencia frente a la violencia - Confilegal Esto es un atentado, no solo contra los Derechos Humanos, contra la Constitución, contra la...




www.burbuja.info







https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-mentira-feminista-los-proxenetas.1433889/








Amazon CENSURA "El libro negro de la Nueva Izquierda" | Agustín Laje con Nicolás Márquez


Amazon CENSURA "El libro negro de la Nueva Izquierda" | Agustín Laje con Nicolás Márquez Agustín Laje Arrigoni 1,03 M de suscriptores Amazon censuró nuestro libro. En esta transmisión te contamos lo que pasó, y aprovechamos para contarte la historia de "El libro negro de la Nueva...




www.burbuja.info










La Derecha Libertaria es la Contracultura de hoy.


La Derecha Libertaria es la Contracultura de hoy. La Derecha, sobretodo la Derecha Libertaria, se ha convertido en la Contracultura Contemporanea, donde lo Progre es la Cultura Hegemónica, donde lo Progre es el Sistema. Eso, como dijo Paul Joseph Watson, se ve cuando Johnny Rooten, de los Sex...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## max power (24 Jun 2022)

Recupera el 25% de la inversion en 3 dias.

Yo no veo el fracaso por ningun lado. Ya quisiera verlo, pero no....


----------



## LuisZarzal (24 Jun 2022)

max power dijo:


> Recupera el 25% de la inversion en 3 dias.
> 
> Yo no veo el fracaso por ningun lado. Ya quisiera verlo, pero no....



En dos semanas más quitan la película de los cines, si la dejan más tiempo no irá nadie a la sala. Una película gana dinero el fin de semana del estreno y las dos semanas siguientes a no ser que sea un bombazo absoluto y absurdo como... ya ni recuerdo, tal vez el caballero oscuro.


----------



## max power (24 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> En dos semanas más quitan la película de los cines, si la dejan más tiempo no irá nadie a la sala. Una película gana dinero el fin de semana del estreno y las dos semanas siguientes a no ser que sea un bombazo absoluto y absurdo como... ya ni recuerdo, tal vez el caballero oscuro.



Pues siendo asi me retracto. Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Cierren el hilo
> 
> Añado una reflexión.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto. Es algo que llevo denunciando desde hace años, especialmente desde que empezaron a pisar el acelerador allá por el 2015. Vamos, que llevan casi una década dejándose la piel por destruir todos nuestros iconos del pasado. Y no se están dejando ni uno, Indiana Jones ya está calentando.

Censurar la feminidad en las mujeres y su atractivo también forma parte de este proceso de desmoralización y emasculación. En videojuegos, es notoria la cantidad de personajes femeninos feos, viejos o derroídos que hay ahora. 

En unos años, habrán arrasado con todo. Quien quiera preservar la cultura para la posteridad, mas vale que se ponga ya antes de que la censura lo elimine para siempre.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Exacto, y te digo mas, no van a cesar en su empeño, por lo que lo mejor es que ya de por vida pasemos de ellos.
> 
> Eso lo vi claramente con el éxito de la película "Cazafantasmas: Mas allá(2021)", que al contrario del fiasco de las Charobusters, si que era la película que los aficionados querían ver, sin renunciar a ser atractivos a nuevas generaciones.... pero metían progresismo a full, de forma mas discreta y disimulada que lo habítual, pero lo metían, aunque al nivel que estamos, hasta era minimamente tolerable.
> 
> ...



Yo era de comprar películas, pero dejé de hacerlo hace ya unos cuantos años. Sentía que estaba contribuyendo a financiar algo oscuro que me insultaba directamente.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Jun 2022)

UFFFFFFFFFF yo sigo alli resistiendo , no veas la que se ha montado esta semana con el hilo de LIGHTYEAR


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

La prensa de cine está vendidísima. Van a fuego con toda la mierda progre.


----------



## Decipher (24 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> La prensa de cine está vendidísima. Van a fuego con toda la mierda progre.



Lo de los críticos de cine es alucinate. Siempre he dicho que crítico de cine es en realidad una tribu urbana, no una profesión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo de los críticos de cine es alucinate. Siempre he dicho que crítico de cine es en realidad una tribu urbana, no una profesión.



Todavía recuerdo el giro a la izquierda que pegaron los de Sensacine de la noche a la mañana. De hacer buenos artículos a ser dignos de una web como tomatazos.


----------



## Chino Negro (24 Jun 2022)

Como saquen una película de Darth Vader androidesexual y gay esta vez en serio que me voy a cabrear hasta el punto de prenderle fuego a la sala de cine entera


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Como saquen una película de Darth Vader androidesexual y gay esta vez en serio que me voy a cabrear hasta el punto de prenderle fuego a la sala de cine entera



De momento, aún no tienen huevos para cargarse a Vader de esa manera. Demasiado mítico. Pero si lo hacen, voy con un arsenal y vuelo la sala de cine mas cercana.


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Jun 2022)

Vaya trastornaos. Deberían ir a la cárcel y el estudio ser cerrado por corrupción de menores.


----------



## geflow (24 Jun 2022)

A mi el beso entre la pareja femenina me da igual, pero se habla poco del enfoque de lightyear como un macho toxico que esta reconstruyendo su masculinidad.


----------



## JDD (24 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Salvar vidas????



Y curar el cancer y acabar con el hambre en el mundo


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

geflow dijo:


> A mi el beso entre la pareja dos chicas me da igual, pero se habla poco del enfoque de lightyear como un macho toxico que esta reconstruyendo su masculinidad.



Sí y es bastante peor que lo del beso


----------



## Cens0r (24 Jun 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Y tanto que seguireis a tope con la propaganda porque las elecciones en Florida no son hasta Noviembre.
> 
> Mientras tanto a pagar por primera vez en mas de medio siglo impuestos municipales por el parque de atracciones.



¿Qué es eso de los impuestos municipales? ¿Puedes explayarte, por favor?


----------



## LuisZarzal (24 Jun 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de los impuestos municipales? ¿Puedes explayarte, por favor?












Florida sube los impuestos a Disney tras su deriva izquierdista


El Senado de Florida aprueba eliminar el régimen fiscal especial de Disney.




www.libremercado.com





El Senado de Florida ha aprobado este miércoles retirar a Walt Disney el *régimen fiscal especial *con el que desde hace décadas controla unas 25.000 acres (más de 10.100 hectáreas) en el condado de Orlando, en el que se encuentra el parque temático y las instalaciones de la compañía.

...

entregado en 1967 a Disney y que ha permitido a la empresa ahorrarse cientos de millones de dólares en impuestos.

Disney, *el mayor empleador privado de Florida* con 60.000 trabajadores en nómina, lleva décadas operando en Florida como un organismo autogobernado con un *régimen fiscal diferenciado*. Ahora, se pretende eliminar el *Reedy Creek Improvement District*, un distrito especial entre los condados de Osceola y Orange, en el centro del estado, donde desde 1967 el gigante del entretenimiento prácticamente se autogobierna y dispone incluso de su propia policía y cuerpo de bomberos.

"Creo que lo que ha sucedido es que hay muchos de estos privilegios especiales que no son justificables, pero como Disney tuvo tanta influencia, pudieron recibir un trato especial a lo largo de los años", ha señalado DeSantis.

Por no hablar de la ley Mickey Mouse









La ley de Mickey Mouse


Peter Pan, el niño que no quería crecer, acaba de entrar en el mundo de los adultos por la puerta de la Corte Federal de Estados Unidos. El autor cana




elpais.com






Esa ley es conocida como _Ley Mickey Mouse,_ ya que fue promovida, entre otros, por la poderosa Disney para mantener el _copyright_ de películas, obras, libros y música sobre el famoso ratoncillo hasta que pasen 70 años -en vez de los 50 anteriores- de la muerte de su autor.


----------



## Vana Kala (24 Jun 2022)

Es decir, el propósito de la película era salvar vidas mediante la promoción de la cultura gay. Vale.


----------



## Decipher (24 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo el giro a la izquierda que pegaron los de Sensacine de la noche a la mañana. De hacer buenos artículos a ser dignos de una web como tomatazos.



Curiosamente yo el giro, que probablemente el sustrato progre siempre estuvo ahí, pero el giro brutal lo vi con la primera película de de Disney Star Wars. Como decian "si es un remake, pero le va a encantar a las nuevas generaciones" cuando a los críticos jamás les ha gustado el género fantástico y siempre lo han mirado por encima del hombro, ahí empezó a sonar un discurso extraño. Ahora son fanboys de las películas de superheroes marvel.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (24 Jun 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> No tengo ya tan claro si lo que buscan es promover su idelogia de género, o mas bien están buscando terminar con el cine, que nadie se interese por el séptimo arte.



¿A quien perjudicaría realmente? El cine y en general todo el mundo del espectáculo esta dominado por los narizotas, imponiendo sutilmente o, como en los últimos años no tan sutilmente, su agenda de degeneración al resto del mundo. Si la gente empieza a abandonar los cines, igual que pasa con los canales de tv/adoctrinación nacionales... pierden por un lado una fuente de ingresos y por otro, el poder sobre el populacho.
Si la gente empieza a leer, a contrastar información, a investigar de donde vienen y quien toma las decisiones en muchas de las cosas que les afectan en su día a día... es todo lo contrario a los que los alubios y sus acólitos quieren. ¿Que se lo quieren cargar? Por mi perfecto, el cine ya no es el séptimo arte, es la séptima aberración. Que se hunda junto con el nido de degenerados que es Hollywood.


----------



## Rextor88 (24 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Exacto. El tema económico es lo de menos. Lo que buscan es el sometimiento de la gran masa y si ven que no lo consiguen por completo, pierden los papeles. Es entonces cuando salen actores como Chris Evans a soltar mierda contra quienes piensan diferente.



En el tema económico les va bien. Que la película saque 100 millones de un presupuesto de 200 les da igual porque les han financiado a lo mejor con 1000 millones extras de chiringuitos de Soros y otros parecidos por meter esas mierdas. Que a ver si os pensáis que si la empresa no estuviera financiada y condicionada por inversiones externas, iban a meter esas mierdas en las películas y a entrar en polémicas que no les rentan nada... Es como la serie de Obi-Wan, se las suda que no haya tenido éxito y la gente la haya criticado, han metido negros en 3 planos de cada 4 en toda la serie, mierdas de empoderamiento feminista y han bajado del listón a Obi-Wan y a Vader.


----------



## Top5 (24 Jun 2022)

John Lasseter debe estar riéndose de Disney en Skydance.


----------



## Top5 (24 Jun 2022)

Y no dicen cuanto ha gastado en publicidad.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jun 2022)

Bien, como fan de siempre de Pixar, desde hace muchos tiempo la empresa esta alejandose de lo que fue.

He visto la escena del beso entre las dos tias, y si, no pasa nada malo en ello, pero no iría a ver la pelicula con mis hijos. Yo a cualquier cosa que sepa de antemano que me va a intentar meter mierda Woke, directamente, para mi no existe y gastaré 0 € en ella. 
Al igual que ellos piden que se normalice eso, yo tambien puedo pedir que una pelicula infantil/juvenil quede excluida de su basura progre. ¿Es necesario meter a mariconas y lesbianas en un producto asi? No, sobra completamente.

Llevo como 5 años sin ver una pelicula, y no creo que me haya perdido nada minimamente interesante.


----------



## Top5 (24 Jun 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Disney se va a la puta mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099089



Ya veremos como explican eso a la junta de accionistas... Son los primeros que se van a cagar en Soros, como pasó en Netflix.


----------



## Top5 (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bien, como fan de siempre de Pixar, *desde hace muchos tiempo la empresa esta alejandose de lo que fue.*
> 
> He visto la escena del beso entre las dos tias, y si, no pasa nada malo en ello, pero no iría a ver la pelicula con mis hijos. Yo a cualquier cosa que sepa de antemano que me va a intentar meter mierda Woke, directamente, para mi no existe y gastaré 0 € en ella.
> Al igual que ellos piden que se normalice eso, yo tambien puedo meter que una pelicula infantil/juvenil quede excluida de su basura progre.
> ...



De hecho se ve que bastantes animadores están dando el paso de ir a Skydance -donde ahora esta John Lasseter que ya sabemos como salió de Disney-.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (24 Jun 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Disney se va a la puta mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099089



Un 50% desde máximos. Y luego decís del Bitcoin, cabrones


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> En dos semanas más quitan la película de los cines, si la dejan más tiempo no irá nadie a la sala. Una película gana dinero el fin de semana del estreno y las dos semanas siguientes a no ser que sea un bombazo absoluto y absurdo como... ya ni recuerdo, tal vez el caballero oscuro.



Supuestamente la de Avengers: EndGame que nos bombardearon con que era la pelicula más taquillera de la historia. No conozco a nadie que fuese a verla al cine.


----------



## Cens0r (24 Jun 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> En dos semanas más quitan la película de los cines, si la dejan más tiempo no irá nadie a la sala. Una película gana dinero el fin de semana del estreno y las dos semanas siguientes a no ser que sea un bombazo absoluto y absurdo como... ya ni recuerdo, tal vez el caballero oscuro.



Como Parque Jurásico. Esa película pegó la mayor hostia cinematográfica que yo conozca. En esa época yo era adolescente, y tenía por costumbre ir todos los viernes al cine con un amigo (a veces más) a la sesión de las 6 de la tarde. En esa sesión no solía meterse mucha gente. El caso es que se estrenó PJ y aquéllo no era normal. Todas las sesiones a partir de entonces a reventar. Muchísima gente iba a ver PJ pero pasaban las semanas y las sesiones estaban llenas. Eso duró unos cuantos años. Esa película creó el hábito de ir al cine a una generación.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En el tema económico les va bien. Que la película saque 100 millones de un presupuesto de 200 les da igual porque les han financiado a lo mejor con 1000 millones extras de chiringuitos de Soros y otros parecidos por meter esas mierdas. Que a ver si os pensáis que si la empresa no estuviera financiada y condicionada por inversiones externas, iban a meter esas mierdas en las películas y a entrar en polémicas que no les rentan nada... Es como la serie de Obi-Wan, se las suda que no haya tenido éxito y la gente la haya criticado, han metido negros en 3 planos de cada 4 en toda la serie, mierdas de empoderamiento feminista y han bajado del listón a Obi-Wan y a Vader.



Claro, de ahí que sigan en sus trece a pesar de todas las críticas y pérdidas. Los amos del mundo tienen una agenda y la van a aplicar sea como sea.


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bien, como fan de siempre de Pixar, desde hace muchos tiempo la empresa esta alejandose de lo que fue.
> 
> He visto la escena del beso entre las dos tias, y si, no pasa nada malo en ello, pero no iría a ver la pelicula con mis hijos. Yo a cualquier cosa que sepa de antemano que me va a intentar meter mierda Woke, directamente, para mi no existe y gastaré 0 € en ella.
> Al igual que ellos piden que se normalice eso, yo tambien puedo pedir que una pelicula infantil/juvenil quede excluida de su basura progre. ¿Es necesario meter a mariconas y lesbianas en un producto asi? No, sobra completamente.
> ...



No te has perdido nada. En estos 5 años, solo se ha producido mierda pura.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Jun 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> No es coña, los woke creen a ciegas que si no se promueve a tope el gayerismo, el transexualismo y los negros en las películas para educar a los blancos, los blancos los van a matar.



No, saben perfectamente que nadie los va a matar. Lo que temen es que, como ellos no se reproducen, en el futuro ya no existan las personas LGTB, ya que es un invent de nuestro tiempo. Si no les meten esas ideas a los niños de los heterosexuales, no habrá personas LGTB en las siguientes generaciones. O se fomenta, o no se da. Es algo puramente social promovido por los psicópatas de los alubios.


----------



## Cens0r (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bien, como fan de siempre de Pixar, desde hace muchos tiempo la empresa esta alejandose de lo que fue.
> 
> He visto la escena del beso entre las dos tias, y si, no pasa nada malo en ello, pero no iría a ver la pelicula con mis hijos. Yo a cualquier cosa que sepa de antemano que me va a intentar meter mierda Woke, directamente, para mi no existe y gastaré 0 € en ella.
> Al igual que ellos piden que se normalice eso, yo tambien puedo pedir que una pelicula infantil/juvenil quede excluida de su basura progre. ¿Es necesario meter a mariconas y lesbianas en un producto asi? No, sobra completamente.
> ...



Algo hay.
Le voy a recomendar dos pelis que me gustaron mucho y que son relativamente recientes: Tumbbad y The endless (El infinito).


----------



## RayoSombrio (24 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que ni ellos esperaban tal oposición. No solo por los 14 países que les han vetado, sinó porque en occidente también los han fulminado.


----------



## csainz (24 Jun 2022)

No aprendieron de la de las cazafantasmas charos


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno, tambien.... cierto amijo, seria una expliación plausible. Mis dieses


----------



## Joaquim (24 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bien, *como fan de siempre de Pixar*, desde hace muchos tiempo la empresa esta alejandose de lo que fue.
> 
> He visto la escena del beso entre las dos tias, y si, no pasa nada malo en ello, pero no iría a ver la pelicula con mis hijos. Yo a cualquier cosa que sepa de antemano que me va a intentar meter mierda Woke, directamente, para mi no existe y gastaré 0 € en ella.
> Al igual que ellos piden que se normalice eso, yo tambien puedo pedir que una pelicula infantil/juvenil quede excluida de su basura progre. ¿Es necesario meter a mariconas y lesbianas en un producto asi? No, sobra completamente.
> ...



Pixar era John Lasseter, y Star Wars era George Lucas, un Pixar sin Lasseter y un Star Wars sin Lucas es una mierda pinchada en un palo; y mas mierda todavía si pones al puto ratón al mando.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Jun 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> A finales de marzo, el anuncio de la directiva de Disney Karey Burke para promover las doctrinas LGBT en sus sedes y películas corrió como la pólvora. No fueron pocos los que trataron de mostrar que el anuncio correspondía a "fake news", pero los vídeos filtrados de directivos de la compañía confirmaron esta intención.
> 
> La noticia no tardó en hacerse realidad. El pasado 17 de junio tuvo lugar el estreno mundial de "Lightyear", una secuela sobre los orígenes de uno de los protagonistas de Toy Story. La película fue especialmente polémica por una escena lésbica, que tras haberse eliminado, la compañía decidió reintroducir por presiones LGBT. Catorce países prohibieron su emisión en cines. La recaudación de película ha sido una de las más bajas de la compañía.
> 
> ...



Dejad de decir que ha sido un fracaso. Ha sido la tercera más vista, siendo superada por Jurassic Parkominion y Top Gun:Maverick.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (24 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Dejad de decir que ha sido un fracaso. Ha sido la tercera más vista, siendo superada por Jurassic Parkominion y Top Gun:Maverick.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Qué dices, gilipollas. Digo la verdad, si tú eres un mentiroso compulsivo es que eres un degenerado y hasta posible cómplice de los que hay promoviendo estas cosas como la de Lightyear.


----------



## ESC (24 Jun 2022)

¿Tiene que responder la compañía a sus accionistas?.

Qué más da, no tiene nada que ver el precio de la acción con el valor de la compañía. A saber ante quien responde, en caso de irse a la mierda sería un sálvese quien pueda y tonto el último.

¿Quién es su accionista mayoritario?. Blackrock.

Pero claro, Blackrock está en todas partes pues a eso se dedica, a estar en todas partes.

¿Y el resto de accionistas?.

Son un caos, especuladores o gente que busca refugio en este mundo de locos.

Bueno, pues ahí va Disney.


----------



## ESC (24 Jun 2022)

¿Qué es Disney?.

Pues no se sabe, otra sociedad anónima difusa de esas.

Un ente extraño.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Jun 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pixar era John Lasseter, y Star Wars era George Lucas, un Pixar sin Lasseter y un Star Wars sin Lucas es una mierda pinchada en un palo; y mas mierda todavía si pones al puto ratón al mando.



Star Wars es medianamente aceptable si está Favreau y Filoni. El resto, incluido Robert Rodríguez, merecen morir lenta y dolorosamente por la basura que filman...


----------



## ueee3 (24 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Qué es Disney?.
> 
> Pues no se sabe, otra sociedad anónima difusa de esas.
> 
> Un ente extraño.



Supongo que similar a Netflix.


----------



## Kalikatres (24 Jun 2022)

Hay mucha gente enferma mental que disfruta aireando su condición sexual a todo el mundo.


----------



## DonLimpio (25 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Eso ya no te lo se decir. Pero si los padres no llevan a los críos a verla, los muñequitos no se venden.
> Frozen, al menos la 1, y quitando Anna y Olaf, y eliminando todo menos a Elsa, es una gran película.



Olaf que es el leñador que conduce un carro tirado por una mula o buey? Es el q rescata a una de las hermanas de haberse caído al agua tras romperse el hielo quizá?
Y ni un beso creo q se lleva a la princesita por salvarle la vida..., se le quitan a uno las ganas de hacer heroicidades.
Lo q más recuerdo de esa peli, pero no recuerdo el nombre del leñador de marras, la única figura q me compraría de esa peli.


----------



## SoloLeo (25 Jun 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Olaf que es el leñador que conduce un carro tirado por una mula o buey? Es el q rescata a una de las hermanas de haberse caído al agua tras romperse el hielo quizá?
> Y ni un beso creo q se lleva a la princesita por salvarle la vida..., se le quitan a uno las ganas de hacer heroicidades.
> Lo q más recuerdo de esa peli, pero no recuerdo el nombre del leñador de marras, la única figura q me compraría de esa peli.



Dices Kristoff, el leñador simpaticote y betazo, que va con un reno anodino. Olaf es el muñeco de nieve odioso, el que había hecho Elsa para la idiota de su hermana, antes de que los repelentes trolls pedruscosos le quitaran la memoria.
¿Ves como lo único que se salva es Elsa? xD


----------



## Joaquim (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (17 Dic 2022)

Qué buenos son los de Disney. Son como Solidario García, lobos rabiosos que van de corderos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Dic 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Qué buenos son los de Disney. Son como Solidario García, lobos rabiosos que van de corderos.



Pero estos son de morir matando. Imagina lo que implica el cumplimiento de esa agenda para que no se bajen del burro ni a la de tres.


----------



## ugeruge (17 Dic 2022)

Que deriva más chunga. Eso sí, nadie admite su responsabilidad de meter con calzador ideas de cualquier tipo (en el caso LGBTDisney de corte claramente tarado/progresista) a niños sin raciocinio aún, lo que se puede considerar a todas luces adoctrinamiento
En mi caso, pocas pelis modernas caen a los peques


----------



## ueee3 (17 Dic 2022)

Qué HdP. Esperemos tengan que virar o quebrar pronto.


----------



## serie de netflix (17 Dic 2022)

pos na que sigan promoviendo semejante mierda


----------



## Kayros (17 Dic 2022)

En la cabeza de mis hijos no entra la basura que produce la disney. De eso me encargo personalmente.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (17 Dic 2022)

Disney no se entera de que las peliculas clasicas que tienen siguen siendo famosas porque los crios que las vieron en su momento, ahora adultos, las transmiten enseñandoselas a sus hijos.
Yo, viendo la ideologia asquerosa que quieren meterles con calzador a los crios, me encargare personalmente de que no tengan siquiera opcion a ver su propaganda degenerada, y sus bodrios multimillonarios acabaran siendo un fracaso en taquilla como ya estan siendo, y olvidados en el corto-medio plazo.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 Dic 2022)

Propaganda Judia para Goyims.

Les da igual perder dinero, lo roban al goyim, es lo que hay.

Eso lo sabia desde Bakunin (rojo anarquista) hasta el avatara Adolf Hitler.


----------

